# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Дрова на материнку FOXCONN N15235

## Sysenter

Собственно, сабж. 
Есть материнская плата FOXCONN N15235
встроенный звук. На сайте производителя нет давно драйверов.
У кого есть - дрова - поделитесь плиз.
Звук не работает. 
Windows 7 x64.
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## MuXaHuK

Можно попробовать сборники типа SDI или DRP

----------


## Cheechako

Google предлагает ссылку Foxconn N15235 Motherboard Supported Operating Systems: Windows 7 Vista XP;  аудио вроде как для Vista 64, должен подойти и для Win7 :confused:

----------

